

Experiments on "Surprise" Incentives to Participate In Online Research - jcr
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2556288.2557418

======
jcr
There's also a short 30 second video that was submitted to the ACM CHI 2014
competition:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJva-
szO8QM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJva-szO8QM)

